# Should I wrap my hands when working on the heavy bag?



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dont know if this goes here but what the hell...

Like the title says, Im wondering whether I should wrap my hands when working the heavy bag. I know not all the time but when I have a serious workout on the bag should I wrap them

B


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 7, 2007)

every time.

Might not hurt when you are hitting, but commulative damage will be something to regret in the long run.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 7, 2007)

I've never wrapped, but then again, I probably don't do the same intensity on the bag as, say, a Muay Thai person.

I find that if I wrap, it's difficult to work other techs, like knife-edge, crane beaks, ridgehands, tiger claws, etc.  

I like working unwrapped, so my hands and wrists get accustomed to the impact without the extra support.  If you get in a fight on the street, you won't have the wraps to protect your hands and wrists, so you better condition and strengthen them enough without the wraps to handle it.  Just start gradually and work up the intesity.  If you start too hard, too soon, you will probably make a mistake and jam your wrists.

Also, make sure the material of the bag isn't rough canvas.  If it is, any strikes that are slightly off and slide across the surface will rip up your skin.  It's especially true on knuckles.  A leather or vinyl bag is more forgiving on the knuckles of the skin.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 7, 2007)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I've never wrapped, but then again, I probably don't do the same intensity on the bag as, say, a Muay Thai person.
> 
> I find that if I wrap, it's difficult to work other techs, like knife-edge, crane beaks, ridgehands, tiger claws, etc.
> 
> ...



I was getting some pain in my wrists, will this help with that?

I dont go hard all the time, but when I want a good workout i will and I was just trying to prevent injury.

B


----------



## zDom (Aug 7, 2007)

Never.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 7, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I was getting some pain in my wrists, will this help with that?
> 
> B


 
depends on what was causing the pain in the first place.  Was it due to working on the bag?

also: how heavy is the bag you train on?  A superheavy bag, like say, over 100 pounds, is more likely to hurt your wrists if you don't wrap, esp. for techs like punches where you are drilling in and putting that kind of stress on the wrist.  A lighter bag, like around 50 or 60 pounds, is more forgiving on the wrists, but if you are a bigger person, like over 160 pounds, it might not be heavy enough for you to get your full potential from it, esp. if you train kicks. 

I used to train on a 65 pound or so bag, but I replaced it recently because it is canvas and always ripped up my knuckles.  I recently got a leather bag, a bit heavier at 80 pounds.  I weigh a bit over 150, and stand about 5'10", so I'm not a really big guy by a long shot, but I'm not a little guy either.  I can tell a big difference between the two bags, and I have to start a bit easier on the heavier bag.  And it's definitely heavy enough to give me a good time with my kicks.  I almost got a 100 pound bag, and to tell the truth, I'm glad I didn't.  I think it would be a bit much, esp. because my wife also trains and she's pretty small.  The new 80 pounder is probably pushing her limits, but it's a good compromise.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 7, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Might not hurt when you are hitting, but commulative damage will be something to regret in the long run.


 
I think Andrew has raised a good point here, but I think it depends a lot on the circumstances.  How heavy the bag is, how big and strong you are, how intensely you work on it, how often, etc.  

If you are training for a professional fight, and you have a more limited number of techs that you can use for the competition, and you do a lot of intense bagwork, then it might make sense to wrap for that long-term protection.

But if you are training for self-defense and you don't train the bag as often or as intensly as a professional fighter, and the bag is a bit lighter in comparison to your body size, then I don't think you need to wrap.  You are working to condition your hands for a rare street encounter.  Training the bag 2-3 times a week, with moderate intensity, all kinds of hand techs, without wraps, I think it a good schedule.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 7, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I was getting some pain in my wrists, will this help with that?
> 
> I dont go hard all the time, but when I want a good workout i will and I was just trying to prevent injury.
> 
> B


 
First, you should establish that the pain in your wrists is not an injury that needs actual medical attention.  Once you are confident of that, I would suggest two things:

1. consider wrapping at least for a while, to build up some conditioning and strength and get used to hitting the bag.

2.  after a while, stop wrapping, but work gradually on the bag.  Ease off and don't hit so hard, you have to sort of figure out what your body can take, and what is too much.

Once you take the wraps off, you need to be careful because you might have gotten used to the extra support that the wraps gave your wrists.  That support is no longer there.  SO BE CAREFUL AND GRADUAL, or you will probably hurt yourself again.

Then, whenever you work on the bag, you just gotta be careful about your technique and your intensity, and work up slowly.  You will figure out pretty quickly how much your body can take, and you can work and develop from that point forward.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 7, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> I've never wrapped, but then again, I probably don't do the same intensity on the bag as, say, a Muay Thai person.
> 
> I find that if I wrap, it's difficult to work other techs, like knife-edge, crane beaks, ridgehands, tiger claws, etc.
> 
> ...


 


Flying Crane said:


> depends on what was causing the pain in the first place. Was it due to working on the bag?
> 
> also: how heavy is the bag you train on? A superheavy bag, like say, over 100 pounds, is more likely to hurt your wrists if you don't wrap, esp. for techs like punches where you are drilling in and putting that kind of stress on the wrist. A lighter bag, like around 50 or 60 pounds, is more forgiving on the wrists, but if you are a bigger person, like over 160 pounds, it might not be heavy enough for you to get your full potential from it, esp. if you train kicks.
> 
> I used to train on a 65 pound or so bag, but I replaced it recently because it is canvas and always ripped up my knuckles. I recently got a leather bag, a bit heavier at 80 pounds. I weigh a bit over 150, and stand about 5'10", so I'm not a really big guy by a long shot, but I'm not a little guy either. I can tell a big difference between the two bags, and I have to start a bit easier on the heavier bag. And it's definitely heavy enough to give me a good time with my kicks. I almost got a 100 pound bag, and to tell the truth, I'm glad I didn't. I think it would be a bit much, esp. because my wife also trains and she's pretty small. The new 80 pounder is probably pushing her limits, but it's a good compromise.


 


Flying Crane said:


> I think Andrew has raised a good point here, but I think it depends a lot on the circumstances. How heavy the bag is, how big and strong you are, how intensely you work on it, how often, etc.
> 
> If you are training for a professional fight, and you have a more limited number of techs that you can use for the competition, and you do a lot of intense bagwork, then it might make sense to wrap for that long-term protection.
> 
> But if you are training for self-defense and you don't train the bag as often or as intensly as a professional fighter, and the bag is a bit lighter in comparison to your body size, then I don't think you need to wrap. You are working to condition your hands for a rare street encounter. Training the bag 2-3 times a week, with moderate intensity, all kinds of hand techs, without wraps, I think it a good schedule.


 
Both good posts.

First my bag is a 100lb Id love to get a bigger on aroung maybe 150 or more since Im 6'4" 260lbs (I guess Id be classified as a big guy  ) Im in no way training for a pro fight but I like to slug on the bag at least once sometimes twice a week. But most of the time I work at a moderate pace. I also work the bag everyday (my schedule permiting). Im in SKK so I do train al kinds of hand techs and I also work my legs.

B


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 7, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Both good posts.
> 
> First my bag is a 100lb Id love to get a bigger on aroung maybe 150 or more since Im 6'4" 260lbs (I guess Id be classified as a big guy  ) Im in no way training for a pro fight but I like to slug on the bag at least once sometimes twice a week. But most of the time I work at a moderate pace. I also work the bag everyday (my schedule permiting). Im in SKK so I do train al kinds of hand techs and I also work my legs.
> 
> B


 
Yowzers.  Yup, you are definitely in a whole different category of size than I am.  I could definitely work on a 100 pounder, I've done it in the past, but it leaves my body feeling kind of jarred afterwards.  I think a 150 pounder would just plain be out of my range, I'd probably just jam up my wrists and shoulders if I tried to really go all out on it.

Even at your size, I wouldn't be in too great a hurry to get something much bigger, if you are already hurting your wrists on what you have.  Go slow again, maybe later you can upgrade once you develop the conditioning. 

I am reminded of when I bought a new recurve bow for my archery practice.  I had been shooting a 54 pound draw weight bow for years, and had no trouble with it.  I decided to have a new recurve custom made for me by a craftsman who makes them by hand.  I thought, well this is my chance to upgrade to a stronger bow, so I told him I'd like a 100 pounder.  He talked me down, and I settled for a 74 pounder.  Now 74 pounds is quite a bit heavier than most people shoot nowadays, there is really little reason to have something more powerful than that.  But to be honest, I have to struggle to get a good draw on that bow.  If I had gotten a 100 pounder, I am quite sure I would not be able to shoot it at all.

Sometimes it sounds good and looks good on paper, but the reality is more than you realize.  

Consistency is also key.  If you train on it once a week, it might not be often enough to condition and build the strength.  Each time you do it, you just hurt yourself again.  2-3 times might be better to build up what you need.  Then, you might be able to upgrade to a heavier bag.

The thing is, then you really need to be consistent over the long term, or you will lose your conditioning and not be able to use that heavy bag anymore.  It's just like that bow I bought: if I don't shoot consistently (which I am sorry to admit that lately I do not), then I lose the strength to pull it and I have to start all over again.  The heavier it is, the greater the commitment to it, or you can't do it anymore.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 7, 2007)

Ill take that into account. I do train on it everyday (again schedule permitting). I slow up to give my wrists a rest. I can get a set of hand wraps for about $5 at Dick's so it wouldnt hurt to pick them up and use them. $5 dollars now or who knows how much later when Ive destroyed my wrists

Thanks again everyone.

B


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 7, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Ill take that into account. I do train on it everyday (again schedule permitting). I slow up to give my wrists a rest. I can get a set of hand wraps for about $5 at Dick's so it wouldnt hurt to pick them up and use them. $5 dollars now or who knows how much later when Ive destroyed my wrists
> 
> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> B


 
Good luck, and training every day might be too much, and might be why you are hurting your wrists.  

I'm not an expert on bag work, but just giving my thoughts.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well maybe I should have said "Training everyday right now because Im getting ready for a test" but then again doesnt matter how ready I am if Im hurt. Thankd again.

B


----------

